# any fishing near AC???



## FISHIN ROD (Feb 12, 2003)

Planning on going to AC this weekend. Thinking of bringing the fishingpole just incase the fish are biting? Where can I fish from the beach or jetty, how do I get there and what are they catching? 
Hopefully will have a nice weekend of drinking, fishing and gambling.  
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings FISHIN ROD!

There should still be some fishing along the 'T' Jetty and other jetties along the A.C. beach.

There are also chareter and party boats that are bottomfishing and drifting/jigging for stripers with a lot of "gator" sized blues slaming lures and baits intended for the linesides.

Let us know how you make out....


----------

